# Help! Tough meatloaf rehab



## Iimpractical Nurse (Sep 28, 2013)

Hey, all

I'll conduct the post-mortem later (too much pork? over-mixed?) but what I need to know now is what I do with this tough meatloaf from last night. I don't want to waste the meat and more baking isn't the answer (I microwaved a slice and it got even tougher).

Chop it up into itty-bitty morsels and pour marinara sauce all over it? Slice it and lightly pan-fry the slices for sandwiches? Ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mmyap (Sep 28, 2013)

Chopped up in a sauce would work, marina or maybe turn it into chile.

I'm also thinking that you could cube it and add it to a soup that calls for meatballs.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 28, 2013)

Meatloaf sandwiches.


----------



## Addie (Sep 28, 2013)

Too much handling will make a meatloaf tough.

Mash it up and use as a loose meat for a marinara sauce. If there was a lot of bread crumbs in the meatloaf and you then put it in the mike, of course it will get tougher. The mike is not kind to bread products or products that have cooked bread in them as a rule.


----------



## CatPat (Sep 28, 2013)

You could put this through the food processor into small bits. Put this into a bowl and mix it with a brown gravy mixture until it is of the sloppy joe texture. Add some small tomato paste, garlic, Italian seasoning, black pepper, minced onions, and a tiny bit of cayenne pepper.

Boil some spaghetti noodles for it.

Heat up the meat mixture until it is very warm and put this over the noodles.

Your friend,
~Cat


----------



## Raspberrymocha55 (Sep 29, 2013)

I only use one egg for 4 lbs of meat.  Too much egg binds the meat and it can become very solid (which I like for sandwiches, but hubby hates).


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 29, 2013)

I use one egg for 1-1/2 pounds of meat and it comes out nice and tender. 

It's important not to use lean meat for meatloaf; it will be dry and tough. I use 80 or 85% lean beef and 1/3 ground pork. After it's done baking, I pour off the fat to use for making gravy.


----------



## Oldvine (Sep 29, 2013)

I would chop it up in the food processor and make sauce for pasta.  I've done that with left over meat loaf, in fact sometimes it's a plan over and my family loves it.


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 29, 2013)

taxlady said:


> Meatloaf sandwiches.



Darn it...now I really want a meatloaf sandwich!


----------



## CarolPa (Sep 30, 2013)

joesfolk said:


> Darn it...now I really want a meatloaf sandwich!




Me too, and it's on the menu for tonight's dinner.  LOL


----------

